# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  یکبار واسه همیشه تصمیم بگیرین واسه اهدافتون بجنگید

## meghdad

سلام دوستای خوبم امیدوارم هرکجای ایران زمین که هستید 
حال دلتون خوب باشه و درگیر بیماریهای بد نشید...
خیلی وقت بود میخواستم این تایپک بزنم ولی گفتم بزار واسه بعدا الان داشتم دفترمو چک کردم یادم اومد ..
این تاپیک رو واسه این ایجاد کردم ک هرکدوم از شما هرکجای ایران هستید یکبار واسه همیشه تصمیم بگیرین واسه اهدافتون بجنگید اگر رویایی در سر دارید واسش با تمام وجود بجنگید بتونید بهش برسید و درسته مسیر خیلی سختیه و تعداد خیلی کمی میتونن توش موفق بشن ولی سعی کنید شما هم یکی از اونا باشید نزارید محدودیتای زندگی متوقفتون کنه ک سالها بعد حسرت این روز هارو بخورید این تاپیک بصورت یادگاری میمونه هرکسی از هرکجای ایران بیاد قصه موفقیتشو بنویسه ک چجوری باا اون همه سختی شکست بالاخره تونست به اون چیزی ک میخواست برسه و تمومی محدودیتای ذهنی جسمی و بقیه مشکلات نتونستن مانع موفقیتشون بشن...
بدونید که شما هیچوقت تنها نیستین یکی اون بالا هست حواسش بهتون هست...
این بدون خدا همیشه هواتو داره...
به امید موفقیت همتون :Yahoo (8):

----------


## high.target

_خب بگیم رویامون چیه بعدا بیایم آپ کنیم ؟؟؟؟
منظور استار این بود؟؟؟_

----------


## Zero_Horizon

*یه داروساز یا فیزیوتراپ موفق 

همچنین یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای

*

----------


## poker_ch

یادمه چند وقت پیش انیمیشنی دیدم که شخصیت اصلیش منو یاد خودم مینداخت. مین کاراکترش یه شخصی بود که به هر کی میرسید میگفت من پولدار ترین و مشهورترین شخص جهان میشم و همه منو میپرستن. ولی چندین قرن بود که زندگی میکرد و حتی یه لباس درست درمون نداشت و حمالی مردمو میکرد.
 ۷ یا ۸ سالم بود میگفتم میخوام فضانورد بشم. ۹ سالم بود گفتم میخوام نوبل بگیرم و دانشمند و مخترع بشم. همه هم میخندیدن و من عصبانی میشدم. حتی تا سه سال پیش همینو میگفتم و وقتی بهم میخندیدن میگفتم یه روز من بهتون میخندم. 
الان به جایی رسیدم که فقط آرزوم اینه که پولی بیاد دستم از این مملکت جمع کنم و برم. یا حداقل اونقدری داشته باشم که به استقلال مالی برسم و جدا از همه زندگی کنم تا چشمم به هیچ بنی بشری نیوفته.

----------

